# T.S. Arethusa



## Tony52 (Sep 10, 2009)

I AM SEEKING ANY EX ARETHUSA BOYS...Have just been to the 2009 Reunion at Upnor..the turn out was Quite good ..but there are lots of old boys out there that could have been there, but perhaps did not know about it..drop me a line and i WILL get back to you with any information that i can ...bye for now


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

We have moved this from the* Say Hello* thread (where it was in danger of being duplicated) to here.


----------

